# Gute Plätze zum Wattwürmer-plümpern/-graben



## haukep (27. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Da ich nächste Woche die Grabeausrüstung von meinem Onkel bekomme und auch den Winter über behalten kann, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand hier an der Ostsee, zwischen Schönberg und Fehmarn gute Stellen zum Wattwürmer graben kennt?  #c 

Auch auf Fehmarn wäre mich recht...

Danke schonmal  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2004)

*AW: Gute Plätze zum Wattwürmer-plümpern/-graben*

Warum fragst Du mich eigentlich nicht, wenn wir uns sehen??? 
1. Sehlendorfer Strand 1. und 2. Sandbank
2. Sierksdorfer Strand
3. Heiligenhafen


----------



## haukep (29. November 2004)

*AW: Gute Plätze zum Wattwürmer-plümpern/-graben*

Dennis vergieb mir  Wie immer bist Du meine Rettung  Dank Dir!! Übrigens: Bin Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## fish4fun (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gute Plätze zum Wattwürmer-plümpern/-graben*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Warum fragst Du mich eigentlich nicht, wenn wir uns sehen???
> 1. Sehlendorfer Strand 1. und 2. Sandbank
> 2. Sierksdorfer Strand
> 3. Heiligenhafen



Hi Zusammen,

muss das gerade einmal wiederbeleben und die Frage stellen ob Punkt 3. jemand konkretisieren könnte? Bin im August im Urlaub vor Ort und könnte mir so gerne die Zeit vertreiben.

Tipps zum Plattfischangeln in Heiligenhafen sind auch gerne gesehen. :m

Beste Grüße


----------

